# Desktop background?



## KmH (Jun 29, 2010)

What do you use for your desktop background image?

Here's mine. It's one I made a couple of years ago:


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 29, 2010)

This is mine, shot last week.


----------



## pvclobster (Jun 29, 2010)

Maybe a little weird, but I like the texture.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 29, 2010)

Took this one last year on my way to work.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 29, 2010)

KmH where do you host images? I can never see you images..


----------



## magkelly (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a whole folder of photographs and other wallpapers I've made and I change it out almost every day. I like a lot of variety and customization when it comes to the computers I work on.


----------



## Glycerol Sound (Jun 29, 2010)

"High Fashion"


----------



## rusty9 (Jun 29, 2010)

every time i get a good photo i change my background. i get a new one every week.

right now it's this:





in the past i've also made my own in photoshop. 
examples:


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 29, 2010)

I just use this, about 4 years old now..


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## benlonghair (Jun 29, 2010)

I tend to use an image I like for a few weeks so I see details I missed, and improvements to be made next time. This is my current one (put it up today):


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2010)

R.D. said:


> KmH where do you host images? I can never see you images..


Photobucket.


----------



## dancingsphinx22 (Jun 29, 2010)

This is mine. I took this in my backyard and I just love the color of it.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 29, 2010)

Ahh, yeah I do most of my browsing at the office and they blocked that site of all of them.


----------



## Overread (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmm been using this one for a long while now




http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2505/3998075154_98e0baedb9_o.jpg

Though its inverted down the middle (icons all on the left of the screen) and I think I re-edited to because its a bit sharper on my screen than the flickr looks


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jun 29, 2010)

I change mine often... at the moment it is my dog.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 29, 2010)

I swap around when the mood strikes, but this is the current. Taken July 2008.








​Actually, it is time to swap out.

This will be my current in a few minutes.​


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jun 29, 2010)

bitter, that one is sweeeet!
nice shot. :thumbup:


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey!  Interesting thread, thanks for starting it.  I would post my background picture...but I run Windows 7 Ultimate and use all my "keepers" in the desktop slideshow feature....set at 10 second intervals...


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 29, 2010)

Loving this thread so far.  Sovietdoc and kundalini's second one are my favorites so far.


----------



## DennyCrane (Jun 29, 2010)

Mine changes a often, but I use this a lot:


----------



## Jdub777 (Jun 29, 2010)

http://desktopography.net/


----------



## sleist (Jun 29, 2010)

My current Slackware screenie


----------



## RobNZ (Jun 29, 2010)

I am using this one at present,






 and now that you have reminded me, time for a change so I am switching to this one.


----------



## LokiZ (Jun 29, 2010)

This is mine at work, on my cellphone front and back, at home on my PS3, and a slightly different at home on my PC because I use a dual monitor setup. (I have right screen with horizontally flipped purple background.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I switch mine around every month or two...

Currently, it's this:





Before that, it was this:





I use this one a lot too:





I'll probably change it again as soon as some film comes back...


----------



## vtf (Jun 29, 2010)

I just took this a few days ago. My wife of 27 years.


----------



## MrBarney (Jun 30, 2010)

My desktop background for over a year now. From a cheap, old, Nikon P&S, epoque strobe, at a depth of about 50 feet. There's just something about it.


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 30, 2010)

I carry this one around on a usb stick so I can use it about everywhere:




This cat really keeps me going!
At home I'm currently using one that I haven't saved online yet. So I can't show it to you.


----------



## sleek vz (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## pmsnel (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow nice colours! But your sea is escaping to the right, or is your computer screen crooked?


----------



## sleek vz (Jun 30, 2010)

pmsnel said:


> Wow nice colours! But your sea is escaping to the right, or is your computer screen crooked?


 
Thanks for the comments glad you liked it.
 now you have pointed out the sea eascaping to the right I will look out for that next time i take some Photos. 
Only new to SLR cameras this year so all help will be appreciated.

Thanks from steve.


----------



## pmsnel (Jun 30, 2010)

Just done a quick fix. I am not at all good with PS, but this is what I could do with it. Please save the pic yourself again, because my Photobucket is getting a bit full.


----------



## JR Davis (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow, beautiful fiery scene. Have seen some other photos of Tanzania and seems like a some beautiful scenery available.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 30, 2010)

I have about 200 images on my OS X install, mainly cool stuff from Deviant Art and it just cycles through. 

Don't have as much on my Windows 7 install as I haven't been playing games as much.


----------



## taraj_00 (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been using this since I took it back in May...  it's still working, so no need to change yet!


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 30, 2010)

I did crop this to 2560x1600 for a desktop. It's not too bad...not too good either.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jun 30, 2010)

sleist said:


> My current Slackware screenie



Nice to see a fellow slacker...but why oh god why KDE???  why not enlightenment or something a little less...well...kde?  just givin' ya crud...nice background...see ya around on the forum...


----------



## Nod (Jun 30, 2010)

Using this shot now, but I change it every couple of weeks-


----------



## Moe (Jun 30, 2010)

This is my current one. It's been my background for a few months. Time for a change...


----------



## dsmarr (Jun 30, 2010)

This has been mine for the last few days.


----------



## robyn_fresh (Jun 30, 2010)

my son just had his 1st birthday. The weirdo in me loved this shot from his party.


----------



## TekGino (Jun 30, 2010)

I shot this on top of Enchanted Rock
while in Texas.

I like the way it turned out.


----------



## j-digg (Jun 30, 2010)

This one; a good amount of negative space for desktop icons, plus soothing colors, the Gulf of Mexico... great qualities for a desktop photo IMO


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 30, 2010)

KmH said:


> What do you use for your desktop background image?
> 
> Here's mine. It's one I made a couple of years ago:


 
Mine is the edit you did of my hubby seeding in the tractor.  Which I cant find on this computer lol


----------



## KmH (Jun 30, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > What do you use for your desktop background image?
> ...


:thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Just remember, personal use only, nothing commercial unless I get my cut...


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 30, 2010)

But of course. I will pay you in ..... cookies. Lol


----------



## sleist (Jun 30, 2010)

AgentDrex said:


> Nice to see a fellow slacker...but why oh god why KDE???  why not enlightenment or something a little less...well...kde?  just givin' ya crud...nice background...see ya around on the forum...



Jeez, no escape from the holy wars - even in a non-linux forum! 
So, Vim or Emacs? (just kidding ...)

Been using Linux for almost 9 years now:

Red Hat - great until 9.0
SuSE - loved it up until 9.0
Ubuntu - African for "Slackware is too hard for me" (credit quote to Dan C on a.o.l.s.)
Slackware - ahhh, Praise Bob!

I'm using digiKam, UFRaw, and GIMP.  What are you using?

See ya!


----------



## LittleMike (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's mine! Shot a few months ago.


----------



## mustang6tee8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Photo I took at Easter, then modified in CS3


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 13, 2010)

> Jeez, no escape from the holy wars - even in a non-linux forum!
> So, Vim or Emacs? (just kidding ...)
> 
> Been using Linux for almost 9 years now:
> ...


The main computer I use is the one I use at work.  

The only computer I have at home is an old gateway solo 2100 with slackware 10.1 installed using the 2.4 kernel...not good for much other than its current use as a super-duper word processor...and I use Joe's Own Editor and MC Edit to write with...neither Vi nor Emacs for me thank you...

At work, I sit on Windows 7 64bit Ultimate with Photoshop CS4 running Virtualbox to run Server 2008 for the computer lab I manage...

Yay!


----------



## shmne (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is mine! Very creative, and very driving  

What is interesting is the complexity and the natural wonder created by it. 






I'm a minimalist when it comes to my computer, the less clutter the more work I get done and the sooner I can browse the web


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 13, 2010)

shmne

It is hard to tell on my screen, is that gray, gray, or grayer? :mrgreen:


----------



## Willl (Jul 13, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> shmne
> 
> It is hard to tell on my screen, is that gray, gray, or grayer? :mrgreen:


 
I believe it's grey.


----------



## shmne (Jul 13, 2010)

You're all wrong! It is 18% gray, darkened to darker than 18% gray. Just slightly, to help contrast my lap top's brightness. 

Mmmmm... gray.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 13, 2010)

HOLLY CRAP! I LOVE THIS PIC!



Bitter Jeweler said:


>


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah he may be bitter but he's got a great eye...


----------



## Digitalize (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats mine, don't usually use my own shots, but i really like this, i REALLY like this bike, and its gotta be sold soon as i move onto something bigger. Guess its partially emotional.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 13, 2010)

I use this one that I took at a race few months back.


----------



## AgentDrex (Jul 13, 2010)

Started using this photo this week:


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 13, 2010)

My latest


----------



## burstintoflame81 (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is the picture I am currently using. Woke up one morning at sunrise, but it was too rainy. Being that in Arizona everything is pretty flat, I shot this in the distance with a tele from inside my car, parked on the side of the road away from the rain.


----------



## mrpink (Jul 14, 2010)

I had to check, I change it so often....  this is the one I am rockin for right now:









p!nK


----------



## NateS (Jul 14, 2010)

Mine changes every 30 minutes but right now it is


----------



## Einstein (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## alannahrose (Jul 14, 2010)

I have Windows 7, so I have about 130 of my pictures I've taken and they shuffle randomly and each one only stays on for 10 seconds. =)


----------



## LCARSx32 (Jul 14, 2010)

Not a background _per se_... it's fully functional.

What can I say?  I am geek.


----------



## fokker (Jul 14, 2010)

work computer desktop:


----------



## TekGino (Jul 14, 2010)

Still living in the past......


----------



## KmH (Jul 23, 2010)

Today, I changed to this one for my desktop background:


----------



## Ratman667 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have been using this one for a while:






It's not the best photo, but come on, tell my it doesn't make you smile.


----------



## tkdgirlms (Jul 24, 2010)

rusty9 said:


> every time i get a good photo i change my background. i get a new one every week.
> 
> right now it's this:
> 
> ...


 
Nice images REb!


----------



## tkdgirlms (Jul 24, 2010)

kundalini said:


> I swap around when the mood strikes, but this is the current. Taken July 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love the second image!:thumbup:


----------



## MohaimenK (Jul 24, 2010)

Currently using (Took it last night)


----------



## tkdgirlms (Jul 24, 2010)

This is the one I'm currently using - took it a couple weeks ago over the campus of Ms State University.


----------



## Hartley (Jul 24, 2010)

I took this one last year - it fits my wide screen a lot better then some of my old favorites..







  I like to change my desktop every month or so - keeps it minty fresh!

Hartley


----------



## jubbin2001 (Jul 24, 2010)

Here is mine. Taken recently.


----------

